# Faith is power



## Common_girl

Salvete, amici,

Could you help, please? I would be really grateful if you help with translation "Faith is power". 

Thank you a lot


----------



## bearded

Salve, amica
Welcome to the Latin forum!

I would say:   _fides  potestas est._

(specialists might provide better translations, please wait for their responses)


----------



## Common_girl

Thank you a lot for the reply! We were a few times in Milan, adore your city.

Yes, I'll wait


----------



## bearded




----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

I am intrigued to know whether there is a Ukrainian proverb or motto which Miss Common_girl is trying to translate. My first instincts were to think of _fidere est posse_, but I would like to be on surer ground than so far I am.

Σ


----------



## Common_girl

Saluete Mister Scholiast,
Regarding faith we have the proverb meaning something like "God saves careful people". As I understand it's similar to your proverb "Better safe than sorry".
Thank you for answering!


----------



## Scholiast

Thank you, Miss.

I am a little mystified. "God saves careful people" seems quite remote from "Faith is power".

To enable me to help further, perhaps you could write this in its original form? I can read Cyrillic script, and know a bit of Russian, though not (so far) Ukrainian—but I can probably figure it out if you send in the original that you would like translated.

Σ


----------



## Common_girl

Sorry for confusing information, I woner about translation "Faith is power" (Вера это сила). And it is not the Ukrainian proverb, I meant that we have the proverb with the opposite meaning, I think I should not have written any information about proverbs, my fault


----------



## Scholiast

Dear Miss Common_girl

Yes I see that Вера это сила is, word for word, 'Faith is power'. In the circumstances, I can do no better than my previous suggestion (in # 5) of _fides est posse_.

But our friend bearded from Italy (in # 2 here) is inclined to underrate his scholarship and skills, so you may wish to run with his proposal instead. I would welcome of course his opinion.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> But our friend bearded from Italy (in # 2 here) is inclined to underrate his scholarship and skills,


That's very kind of you!
Since you are asking, I'd go for  either 
_fidere (_not fides, #9)_ est posse
_or
_fides potestas est _
at questioner's choice. I think that both formulations work.
Your suggestion with the two infinitives is more classical in style (nothing different could be expected!), my proposal is more modest and literal.


----------



## Scholiast

Dear Miss Common_girl, dear bearded

_Das stimmt_! _fidere est posse_, to me works.

Thanks all round, I think we have got there.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> _fidere est posse_, to me works.


----------



## Common_girl

Dear Mister Bearded and Mister Scholiast,

Thank you so much for your attention and your knowledge! 
Now I think I have the right answer


----------

